# Rate My Pitbull.com login problem



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, so I have now tried signing up for ratempypitbull.com 3 different times with 3 different email addresses, and each time it has let me sign up, but I can't upload pics and I can't log back in once I log-out. I tried emailing the webmaster, but my email came back as "undeliverable"  Help me please


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

I need help, too.
Julie K


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I emailed Erik, the site owner.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have always had this problem - I think everyone has...


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks,

Julie K


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think Rate my pitbull is just a myth  hehehe


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I have had this issue for over a year. I don't even use Rate my pitbull anymore


----------



## Maven's Mom (May 2, 2009)

I can't rate my bully either


----------

